
Wife says Interpol officer sent knife image as danger signal - jbegley
https://apnews.com/4a0a389845b04c0595898131cfd9babd
======
orf
> She read a statement during her press conference in Lyon, but would not
> allow reporters to show her face, saying she feared for her own safety and
> the safety of her two children.

While this is tragic and I feel for her (despite not being able to comprehend
what she is going through), I cannot help but think that's a bit pointless.
Wouldn't a state like China who can presumably make an Interpol leader
disappear have access to a photo of her face?

What's the threat she's hiding from?

~~~
flossball
There is a large fear of 'mob' justice in China. Helpful patriots that will
dox your family and harass them or worse. It is such a great society.

Of course the US is getting that way with politics, including a mass shooting
so I guess I can't talk much.

